
Apple Developer Transition Kit Website, Application, and Cost - gjsman-1000
https://developer.apple.com/programs/universal/
======
homarp
The previious "Developer Transition Kit":
[https://www.macstories.net/stories/this-is-not-a-product-
the...](https://www.macstories.net/stories/this-is-not-a-product-the-apple-
developer-transition-kit/)

Cost back then was $999. Now it's just $499

~~~
nubelette
AFAIK back then they let you exchange the $999 kit for a normal iMac at no
charge. Now, you must return the kit and that's it. $499 just for using it for
a year.

~~~
arm
Even for that transition though, developers didn’t know ahead of time that
they’d be able to exchange their developer kit for an Intel-based iMac¹.

See these comments on that page:

“ _One thing to note though is that you have to be in a $499 /yr developer
program to qualify for the $999 developer kit. Still, a pretty good deal for
developers. Maybe they intended to give a production system all along, but
didn't say so because they didn't want too many non-developers buying into the
DTK._”

――――

“ _Yeah, I saw this earlier. This is pretty good.

Now I'm sorry I didn't join the program. I was thinking about it._”

――――

“ _Dammit!

I'm a developer in a small company and I originally decided not to order a DTK
because of the $999 lease fee. That is, it was a capital purchase that
depreciated over its short life.

If Apple had said they would swap it for an actual product that wouldn't have
to be returned, I would have jumped at it.

As it is, I've now ordered an iMac Core Duo (for a higher cost) and my
company's software may take longer than it otherwise might have with an Intel
machine to test on. (That will depend on how it runs on real Intel hardware,
not just with the Xcode checkbox flipped).

I guess they're rewarding early adopters, but the policy could also have
caused a slow down in the emergence of universal binaries from small
development houses._”

――――――

¹ —
[https://appleinsider.com/articles/06/01/11/apple_offers_tran...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/06/01/11/apple_offers_transition_developers_free_imac_core_duo)

------
ngcc_hk
It is great to try! Submit my application and queue up.

------
namanaggarwal
Not able to load the website.

~~~
ngcc_hk
Just use it at
"[https://developer.apple.com/programs/universal/"](https://developer.apple.com/programs/universal/")
and apply for the programme. Seems ok.

~~~
arm
The website was down when that was posted (likely because way too many people
were trying to access it at once!).

------
napolux
And it's gone.

------
gjsman-1000
Why did HN remove this link?

~~~
arm
HN didn’t remove it, it’s just not on the front page anymore (currently entry
#39 on page 2).

